# Which one is good Sony 32EX650 and Samsung UA32ES5600R?



## teleraj (Oct 27, 2012)

Hi all, I am planing to buy a 32" LED full HD tv. I am confused in these two models. Both looks same in technologies and price, but I am not sure which one should I buy. Samsung has some advantages as it gives free goodies.

Thanks in advance


----------



## randomuser111 (Oct 28, 2012)

PQ on EX650 is superior to ES5600. You can check it yourself in Croma or any other outlet. But if you are not too particular about Picture quality then you get Samsung as its cheaper and also as you said, freebies.


----------



## teleraj (Oct 28, 2012)

randomuser111 said:


> PQ on EX650 is superior to ES5600.



PQ is very important in TVs, is there a big difference or it is manageable? Even though I would go and see but just want a feedback. Samsung gives WIFI dongle and Skype camera as Diwali offer where Sony gives only 4GB Pen drive. So what would be good choise? 

Please reply ASAP because I want to buy it in few days.


----------



## aroraanant (Nov 2, 2012)

Both are good but remember one thing that sony doesn't play few video formats like mkv etc which bothers many, so considering that I would recommend samsung.


----------

